# A new VP canidate for Fraggles 2012



## I_heart_Fraggles (Sep 20, 2011)

Greetings fellow rabbits. 

First off let me take some time to thank you for your support in my running for president. I could not even think about running without your support.

Sadly though as my campain has been very popular my running mate Tattoo the octopus has not enjoyed the same support. The problems with him being so young, lacking vocal cords and eating clams have seemed to hinder our progress dispite his genuis. Not to mention this little but of....um...unpleasent press brought to light by my rivals.









So it is with great sadness that we announce Tattoo stepping out of the race. Thank you to the few rabbits that did show him some positive attention. Tattoo was only looking for a little love. Its hard being a Octopus after all with know one to snuggle you  

After all Tattoo just really wanted someone to cuddle with. Maybe someday we can be more progressive and accept those who are different....A world were everyone enjoys acceptance and love.......except Tans of course.

But with all that said I would like to introduce my new running mate and future vice presidant a rabbit I am sure you will all love......

INK THE RABBIT!!!!!!!





:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



WOW just look at them ears and fluffy tail...Try to control yourselves girls!

I am sure we can put all past issues behind us now that we are completely united!

Vote for Fraggles and Ink in 2012!!!!


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 20, 2011)

I toss my head and scratch my ear in your general direction, Good Sir Ink. If I were not a Canadibun, I would be voting for you two in a heartbeat.

New slogan: Reach for the Sky; vote for F & I. 

How about... Need a reason to binky? Fraggles and Inky!

Not a chance eh? Don't stop to think, just vote for Frag and Ink!

Still no... hmm... Oh well. Poor Tattoo though, he seemed like a pretty cool guy. He just seemed to suction right on to my attention. I could really... WRAP my head around his policies.


----------



## Kipcha (Sep 20, 2011)

Jabberwocky will cast his vote as long as you accept that Half Tans are acceptable and not as villainous as 'pure blooded' tans! If this is acceptable, you have our full support!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Sep 20, 2011)

Toby your slogans are offically adopted. Thank you for the support.
Of course Jabborwocky is just fine by use. One of my slaves has a jobborwocky tattoo just not of the bunny. If I am president then Jabborwocky will be put in charge of "arch breed relations"


----------



## jujub793 (Sep 20, 2011)

I detect subterfuge here! We want credentials on this "Inky" person, don't be fooled by the fluffy tail and long ears :wink:shock:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Sep 20, 2011)

Ink is going to make a fine VP. After all he is a purebred and has won several rabbit shows Just look at that quality. Any bunny who knows show bunnies will be blown away!.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Sep 20, 2011)

I thiks that you is pulling a fast one on use Fraggles, Look at that guy. I look more like an octipus than he does a wabbit. For shame. Dere is lots of weal wabbits out there to wun with you. Fraggles, most be the effect of the chocolate you ate. Hopes that you is feeling better. But come clean.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Sep 20, 2011)

OMG I didn't know that chocolate could be that toxic to a rabbit. My apologizes for the smart assed remark. Prayers for the little girl.


----------



## bunnychild (Sep 20, 2011)

:heartbeat:I LOVE INKY!!!:heartbeat:

Tans arnt all bad checker giants scare meanic:


----------



## ZooCrewGirls (Sep 20, 2011)

I also speak for the zoo crew fosters, and zoo crew boys we stand with you Fraggles no matter who you choose. The fact that you would choose Tattoo as your first choice brings us great joy. We will accept "Ink" as your second choice. In our household my strives for people to bring acceptance to all creatures not just the rabbits. We have several species in our home.

Apple


----------



## Nyx (Sep 20, 2011)

We just wanted to ask all bunnies everywhere to send "get well" wishes to Fraggles as she spends the night with the vet.

Rumor has it that someone tried to poison her with chocolate - and that whoever it was had "connections" since it was Gharadelli chocolate and was made "too good to refuse" with raspberry inside.

Mind you - we're not pointing our paws at anyone...nor are we trying to imply that it has anything to do with the fact that she announced shortly before that she would be having a different VP candidate on her ticket.

We will wait until Fraggles is officially recovered to post our platform of ideas.

Until then - BEST OF HEALTH to Fraggles and lots of hugs and kisses to her slaves who are missing her tonight.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 20, 2011)

Poor Fraggles. I suspect the tans are behind the attack, using a girl's super sensitive nose against her. I may thump at your choice for VP, but no bunny deserves a night at the vet. *nose bonks and bunny kisses for you*
-Rebecca Lynn


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Sep 21, 2011)

Perhaps it was Ink the rabbit who planted the fancy irresistable chocolate, trying to usurp the Fraggles... Perhaps Ink has let the support of RO buns go to his head, and he now wants the presidency all to himself.

MUTINY!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 21, 2011)

We think Senator Kevin, "the Bunny of the Apocalypse" would be a more viable candidate than a dressed up Cephalopod.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Sep 21, 2011)

I have returned and I am very offended...I mean it was just a piece of chocolate. I had needles,stuff put in my mouth, sleepy stuff and I had to stay away from home without my plastic hanger....was it worth it???....Yes it was. Now let's get to your comments.
Benjamin: Vote for Fraggles and Ink. Look at my picture, don't I look pretty? I want to share this salad with you.
Bunnychild: Ink loves you to 
Apple: Thank you and the entire zoo crew for your support. 
Nyx: Thanks for your concern. Clearly the evidence points to Tans.
Rebecca Lynn: Yes it was tans,thanks for your support. But why would you thump poor Ink?
Toby: Ink was busy when the chocolate was placed on the table, clearly the work of Tans.
Larry: I don't know what your talking about....Thanks for all your support and concern everyone.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Sep 21, 2011)

You is very pretty, but that other rabbit, if it is one and I is saying that with caution is pretty ugly. Glad that it is salad and not chocolate. I had enough needles last week.
Benjamin


----------



## Nyx (Sep 21, 2011)

Welcome home Fraggles. We are glad to see that you are ok in spite of the attempt on your life. We can't believe how sneaky others may be (tans or former VP candidates...whoever it was...). We all kept our paws crossed that you would get better quickly. 

Now - for our official announcement and platform of ideas. 

As we discussed things over this weekend with a fellow rabbit here - we decided that we believe the human system is very flawed. To have a President and a "Vice" president means that one is greater than the other...yet we all know that bunnies are created equal (yes...even tans).

So we are going to run as Co-Presidents...and we're including our advisor Zeus in our Presidency. That is right - our ticket will look like this:

Nyx/Harmony/Zeus
Harmony/Zeus/Nyx
Zeus/Nyx/Harmony 
or any other variation thereof that you want to see.

We will serve together as Co-Presidents.

Now for those who don't know Zeus - he is a 6 1/2 year old bunny who spent 3 years living in a shelter before he got adopted here a few years ago. He understands much about the "hard life" of shelter rabbits and he knows what it is like to have no pedigree and to be rescued and loved anyway. 

However, he is not known here among our humans as an angelic type of bun at all...he gets into mom's books and chews them and takes her butter cookies into "custody" and then disposes of them (he's done that with some of her chocolate cookies too). 

We think many bunnies will appreciate his actions and his attempts to show us what an action-hero type bun is like when up against humans.

Now for our platform....its a bit complicated but we'll try to make it easy.

*Free Salads for every bun - *We will require all grocery stores to donate 25% of the vegetables to a free salad buffet for every bun. We haven't yet worked out the details on if the buns will have to go to the stores to collect on it - or if humans can collect this for their buns. There will be a slight donation required for this program so I guess it isn't totally free - but it is free to the humans (more on that later).

*Free medical care and education to every bun if they choose it *- All buns can call 1-800-SICKBUN to get in with the vet OF THEIR CHOICE if they want to be seen. Also, schools will be set up online and in towns for buns that want to further their education. 

*OPEN Governing Policy* - Every morning (Monday-Saturday) we will have a press conference on Bun-Span for two hours sharing all of the things we're working on and any decisions that need to be made. Then 1-800-FlickIt phone lines will be open until midnight EST for bunnies to call in with their comments and votes. We will then make our decisions and announce them at the next day's Bun-Span program. All Buns who vote will be entered into a $100 Bunny Toy contest with one winner per day. 

*Foreign Food Exchange Program* - We will use our helicopters to fly to other countries 5-10% of our bun-friendly food in exchange for some of their bun-friendly food so that all buns have the chance to try other food items if they wish. There will be a donation required from buns for this program but bunnies can enter this program or leave it any time they want.

*Inter-Species President's Council - *We're not sure if we've labeled this right - but basically - we want to have our council of advisors made up of many different species of animals - including geckos, mice, hamsters, guinea pigs and yes - even octopus. We realize that many times these animals are pets also and we want to do what we can to see that they have good living conditions.

*How will we pay for all this?* Ahhh....good question. Unfortunately - with several of the programs - we will ask bunnies to help pay by ... donating your poops to our program. We will have drop off points where your humans can leave your donations. These poops will be used to create fertilizer to help farmers (who will pay for the natural-made fertilizer). In addition, non-bunny homes will have a yearly tax - and bunny homes will have a slight reduction in taxes (if they meet certain criteria). 

In the places where the salad buffets are - there will be litterboxes set up at the buffet for bunnies to sit in and poop while they are eating. We will take care of sanitizing these between sessions so no illnesses are passed on from bun to bun.

*We have a few more ideas - but those are the ones we're presenting right now. What do you think?

*We thought we'd share that we had a special assignment for Tattoo if he wanted it. We couldn't trust him with the Navy because we were scared he'd get us involved in an "arms race" - but we thought he might like to be head of the Coast Guard.


----------



## Nyx (Sep 21, 2011)

*ZooCrewGirls wrote: *


> I also speak for the zoo crew fosters, and zoo crew boys we stand with you Fraggles no matter who you choose. The fact that you would choose Tattoo as your first choice brings us great joy. We will accept "Ink" as your second choice. In our household my strives for people to bring acceptance to all creatures not just the rabbits. We have several species in our home.
> 
> Apple


Dear Apple, 

We already knew that we would not have the support of the Zoo Crew and expected that.

Harmony shared with us how y'all hated her and Calypso when they had to take sanctuary at your house for a month before coming here. She shared how much Montana hated her and was jealous of her beautiful features - especially her rear end. 

However, her experience at your house was part of what influenced us on the necessity for salad bars for bunnies and for the fact that we need an inter-species council. She really liked Jax and would have liked to get to know her better - in fact - she often talks about Jax.

One of the things Harmony has been discussing with us is a special policy for helping head tilt bunnies based upon what she saw of you & Ringo. She feels that head-tilt bunnies are really SPECIAL and should be given extra treats and special playtimes that are extra long.

Nyx


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Sep 23, 2011)

First I went to address Benjamin's comment on Ink being "ugly". You see Benji Ink might look a little funny to you cause he is a flemish giant and well....they look like that. Further more he is a champion flemish and a great breeder of flemish kits. Hope that clears that up for you....


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Sep 23, 2011)

So I would like to add some comments on my rivals "platform and ideas". First I to believe in a free bunny goverment and will be appointing a bunny councel to manage all things bun and to come up with ideas on how to serve are interests with your voting approval though. I also understand that bunnies have busy lives so councel meetings will be weekly. Bunny salads: I too believe in free salads for every bun however all your salads will be farm fresh and grown in beautiful parks for a more natural grazing experience. During the winter tropical green houses will serve as our gardens. Furthermore, let cows do the fertilizing! Those are your poops! I hate it when the slaves take away my poops! From now on all buns will finally have a right to keep there poops...Poops are property!
I also believe in medical and education and have devised a plan to have vets visit your home if needed and wanted free of charge. A tutor will also be provided if needed and wanted free of charge. All done in the comfort of your own home.

I also want to annouce the creation of "binky land" a all bunny amusement part for digging,toys,binkies,treats and bunny safe rides.

I would like to close by announcing the "bunny home act" which will require all rabbit friendly homes to adopt at least one "shelter bun" and beautiful utopia's to be built for bunnies who do not find homes but want to live in a colony setting. Furthermore I would like to point out that Miss.Nyx and Miss.Harmony have made it clear that they don't trust Tattoo. Even suggesting that he tried to poison me with chocolate though it was clearly Tans....However they are willing to put this "untrustworthy" octopus in charge of YOUR coast guard.....Im just saying


----------

